# Ретролистез 3 ст. Смещение 16 мм



## Olga62rus (16 Мар 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, в прошлом году поставили диагноз- ретролистез 3 ст., ночью стала затекать спина-думала, что остеохондроз, обратилась к неврологу. Сделала МРТ, невролог поставила диагноз и оставила меня наедине с моей болячкой. Похоже, что листез у меня с детства, В 9 лет был смещён 5 поясничный позвонок, но мне его поставили на место и больше спина меня не беспокоила 37 лет. Активно занималась спортом- лыжами. Поддерживала форму до 36 лет. Потом сменила работу, стала вести малоподвижный образ жизни и постепенно всё, видимо, посыпалось. Наши рязанские нейрохирурги говорят о необходимости операции. А известный проф. Доценко В.В., который меня консультировал, говорит, что пока нет стойких и серьёзных неврологических симптомов, не надо оперироваться, да и корсет носить нежелательно. Спина не болит, но сильно затекает ночью, сплю с согнутыми в коленях ногами на боку, спасаюсь зарядкой по утрам( хорошо помогает). Очень устаёт спина днём. Появилась тянущая боль, отдающая под левую ягодицу. Наверное усугубляется всё тем, что прибавила в весе (61кг против 53). После спокойной тренировки на лыжах чувствую себя абсолютно здоровой и счастливой. Плавание так не помогает, плавала по 1500м. Стараюсь не думать об ужасном будущем, но мысли гложут- смогу ли я обойтись без операции, если буду поддерживать оптимальную спортивную форму и вес? Сейчас у меня смещение 16мм-немало...


----------



## La murr (16 Мар 2017)

@Olga62rus, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Мар 2017)

Снимки покажите.
А в чем вопрос?
Оперироваться или нет?


----------



## Olga62rus (20 Мар 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, снимки

       

Мне о мануальной терапии лучше не думать?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Мар 2017)

В Вашем случае показано оперативное лечение. Консервативное лечение бесполезно, а попытки некоторых буйных голов "вправить позвонок"  очень даже вредны.


----------



## Olga62rus (20 Мар 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> В вашем случае показано оперативное лечение


Это неизбежно? У меня болей, как таковых, нет пока. Состояние будет ухудшаться с возрастом?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Мар 2017)

Коль состояние удовлетворительное, чувствуете себя хорошо, тогда при строгом соблюдении профилактических мер (хозяйственные работы, работа в саду и огороде, походы на рынок за продуктами и все ситуации, когда нужно носить или поднимать тяжести - ношение полужесткого корсета; массаж - без кручения, верчения и выворачивания; ЛФК и та физическая активность, которая имеется в настоящее время)  можете прожить долго и счастливо.


----------



## Olga62rus (21 Мар 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо большое, после Ваших слов жить хочется.


----------



## vbl15 (21 Мар 2017)

Olga62rus написал(а):


> ...в прошлом году поставили диагноз - ретролистез 3 ст.,


Истмический антелистез 3 степени. Необходимость операции определяется выраженностью клинических проявлений. Уйти от операции можно в случае если само срастется.


----------



## Olga62rus (21 Мар 2017)

@vbl15, похоже, я с этим живу с 9 лет, если за столько лет не срослось-вряд-ли срастется?


----------

